# 600 Tourist Visa Processing



## troels (May 8, 2014)

Applied for one last month on behalf of my girlfriend in Cambodia (using my Immi account). It has now passed the the quoted 34 days average and no word.

We requested a travel date in July and provided confirmation of leave from her employer and as well as all the requested docs, properly translated where required. But I'm guessing the current situation may have complicated things. We asked for 12 month visa for multiple trips.

Anyone had anything granted recently or have any insight into what's going on?


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi ,

I applied 600 visa for my partner in May 2020, still no response.

I


troels said:


> Applied for one last month on behalf of my girlfriend in Cambodia (using my Immi account). It has now passed the the quoted 34 days average and no word.
> 
> We requested a travel date in July and provided confirmation of leave from her employer and as well as all the requested docs, properly translated where required. But I'm guessing the current situation may have complicated things. We asked for 12 month visa for multiple trips.
> 
> Anyone had anything granted recently or have any insight into what's going on?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

309offshore2020 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied 600 visa for my partner in May 2020, still no response.
> 
> I


Just as an example of the reduction in Visitor Visa grants from last year to this year:

448,410 Visitor Visa grants in February 2020 (_before COVID_)
1,510 Visitor Visa grants in February 2021 (_with COVID restrictions in place_)

I am actually surprised that it is so high. But it might be visitor visas granted to offshore partner visa applicants that have been granted a travel ban exemption due to their compelling circumstances.


----------



## sillymilly (May 19, 2021)

JandE said:


> Just as an example of the reduction in Visitor Visa grants from last year to this year:
> 
> 448,410 Visitor Visa grants in February 2020 (_before COVID_)
> 1,510 Visitor Visa grants in February 2021 (_with COVID restrictions in place_)
> ...





JandE said:


> Just as an example of the reduction in Visitor Visa grants from last year to this year:
> 
> 448,410 Visitor Visa grants in February 2020 (_before COVID_)
> 1,510 Visitor Visa grants in February 2021 (_with COVID restrictions in place_)
> ...


Jeepers you would think after 3 months my kiwi application for 600 would have been dealt with especially as my circumstances have not changed since the last two such visas were granted. Bureaucracy at its best. Not


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sillymilly said:


> Jeepers you would think after 3 months my kiwi application for 600 would have been dealt with especially as my circumstances have not changed since the last two such visas were granted. Bureaucracy at its best. Not


I think that the fact that no visitor visas are being granted due to COVID, other than exceptional situations, might be the reason for yours not being finalised, along with many thousands of others. 

You mention your last 2 visas. Were they before all visa circumstances changed due to COVID?


----------



## sillymilly (May 19, 2021)

JandE said:


> I think that the fact that no visitor visas are being granted due to COVID, other than exceptional situations, might be the reason for yours not being finalised, along with many thousands of others.
> 
> You mention your last 2 visas. Were they before all visa circumstances changed due to COVID?


Open boarders between AU and NZ. I have to be character assessed by VACCU hence why I can only get in if granted the 600 subvisa, my two previous applications were granted and my circumstances remain unchanged since the first application was made in 2016


----------

